

Ask HN: Is HN laggy at certain times of day? - Mz

My (android) browser frequently crashes on HN. I occasionally entertain the paranoid thought that perhaps I have been slowbanned. This evening, it seems to be loading faster and not crashing my browser. Is this a known issue with the site, perhaps tied to traffic load?
======
pg
The site literally _crashes_ your browser? I've never heard of that happening.

HN is busiest (and thus slowest) from roughly 9 to 11 pacific time.

~~~
Mz
Sorry for the delayed reply. HN is again making my browser crazy and my
browser crashed the last time I tried to reply. As I was saying: I am not
absolutely certain the occasional outright crash is caused by hn. I am
absolutely certain that hn routinely causes me to get a message that my
browser is not responding and asking if I wish to force close or wait. This
sometimes occurs every single time I click on anything here. It occurs if it
is the only window I have open. It is sometimes pretty extreme and
frustrating.

Would that be 9am to 11pm Pacific time?

Thanks.

~~~
pg
I don't know what the cause might be, unfortunately. But the site is lightly
loaded and thus pretty fast now, so if you can reproduce the problem now, it's
something weird on your end.

~~~
Mz
It is mostly better than usual this evening, but not gone. It is a not
infrequent issue generally, but noticeably way worse on hn.

Thanks.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Is this "android" browser on a phone? If so, which phone is it?

~~~
Mz
Tablet, not phone. 7" Samsung Galaxy.

Thanks.

